

Affordable managed Microsoft Exchange Hosting now available from £19/month - andyhart
http://www.hartserver.net/hosting/exchange/
Microsoft Exchange Hosting is now available to order from just £19 per month. Let us manage the complicated stuff and in return you'll get business-class email hosting accessible from anywhere, with 10GB storage space, and we'll even give you a free copy of Outlook 2010 when you order!
======
kfullert
Maybe it's just me, but it's not clear on a few points I'd want to know: \- Is
that 10Gb/£19month for a single mailbox, or 10Gb of storage split amongst a
number of mailboxes? \- Multi-domain support - can I point multiple domains at
a single mailbox? \- What benefit do you provide over other established names
in the space (for example, CobWeb also in the UK can provide a hosted Exchange
2010 mailbox, with ActiveSync/OWA, 25Gb storage per mailbox starting from
£5.99 per mailbox per month with no minimum number of mailboxes ie a single
mailbox is £5.99/month with their "Small Business Suite")

~~~
andyhart
Hi there. Thanks for the feedback, it's much appreciated! :)

The price is per mailbox, so that's 10GB/mailbox for £19 per month. We also
offer a licence and download for Outlook 2010 with each mailbox. OWA and
ActiveSync are provided as standard, so maybe we need to make that more clear.
Setup is also free and instantaneous. We're hoping to bring the price down per
mailbox at some point in the future depending on initial uptake.

~~~
kfullert
I guess in terms of licensing, there's a large initial outlay, and once you
reach a certain number of users, the cost-per-user to you drops which means
the mailbox cost drops as well.

